# Molting all over the place



## sk8erkho (Dec 28, 2006)

Help!! The molting has begun!! I awoke this morning to fine three mantids suspended upside down in a very thin li=ooking manner. EEEEK!!! :shock: What the ....is going on?????? :? Then I remember reading a thread about thin sickly looking almost dead looking mantids and the molting process was the culprit. How do I know whether the humidity is right for them as one was lost to the process and another I was able to help slide the skin off with a very dull needle and a pair of tweezers under a magnifying glass. I would not like to see any of the rest of them go through the same torture if at all possible. Do I mist the tank a few times a day? Do I mist the mantids as well? What??


----------



## Rick (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm assuming they were stuck in their skins partway through a molt? If thats the case it might be too dry. You can mist the enclosure daily or use something to hold moisture. I prefer spaghnum moss. About quarter inch or so in the bottom of the enclosures.


----------

